# what is a good food for angels



## chris003 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have three dwarf angels , whats a good food made with sponge:roll:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a frozen food named Angel Formula that contains a good amount of sponges. However, I have to point out that Centropyge angels are not generally sponge feeders in nature. There are a few species, such as the BiColor, that feed on sponges, but for the most part the dwarf angel genus has a diet similar to Tangs, grazing on algae and picking copepods and amphipods from the rock and sand.


----------



## chris003 (Mar 11, 2009)

cool, thanks,


----------

